# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Evolución lluvias próximos años

## embalses al 100%

Hola a todos :Wink: :

He creado este tema para que todos aportemos nuestra opinion, o datos y documentos fiables sobre la posible evolución de las lluvias en general para el próximo año hidrológico y los siguientes.

Todo esto viene, a que esta tarde he estado repasando lo datos de lluvia en algunas zonas de aquí del sur, como son varias de Sevilla, otras de Cadiz, etc.
Y comparando este "ciclo de lluvias" de los últimos dos años, me he dado cuenta que en el del 1995-1997, fueron dos años muy lluvios como ahora, pero el año siguiente fue bastante seco, por debajo de media, igual que 2007.

Y aquí viene el centro de la cuestión, ¿pasará el año que viene como por aquel entonces?

Repasando esos datos, también me he dado cuenta que a partir del año 1975, más o menos, los años empiezan a ser más extremistas, no están tanto sobre la media como en años anteriores.

Tomando como ejemplo La Puebla de los Infantes :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .
Los años anteriores a 1975 solo hubo dos años que no estuvieron en la media, mientras a partir de 1975 solo hay 5 años en los las lluvias están en la media.

Ya podéis empezar a opinar :Wink:  :Wink: .

----------

